# Mexican spiny tailed iguana



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi
Someone i work with has got a mexican spiny tailed iguana (his room mate left it with him when he went home), which he doe not want (he is not a very reptile person). Someone is ment to be taking it off his hands but he seems to think that its not going to happen, in which case he will be giving it to me. Just incase this happens i want to find out as much as i can before it turns up! 
Could anyone give me some advice as to how to care for these lizards or direct me to some really good care sheets. 
Im not a novice when it comes to keeping reptiles but really have no clue as to how to look after these lizards, and when i googled it i found very little information. Plases help! i will be eternaly in you debt :notworthy: :lol2:

Hal


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone? please help if you can! i really dont want to take on a lizard without researching it first and getting some decent info from experienced keepers etc!


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

please! is there really no one on here who can help?


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

iguanas - Care Sheets Information about Spiny Tailed Iguana Lizards iguanas ,characteristics and sexing, Description of Diet, Diet-Omnivorous,Supplements, Nutrition and Usage - calcium and vitamins, Lighting and UVB,Tempatures and Humidity,Caging, Su
iguanas - Care Sheets Information about Spiny tailed iguana (Ctenosaura similis) Lizards iguanas ,characteristics and sexing, Description of Diet, Diet-Omnivorous,Supplements, Nutrition and Usage - calcium and vitamins, Lighting and UVB,Tempatures an
Spiny-tailed (Black) Iguanas
http://www.petiguanacare.com/tag/mexican-spiny-tailed-iguana
:google::lolsign:


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> iguanas - Care Sheets Information about Spiny Tailed Iguana Lizards iguanas ,characteristics and sexing, Description of Diet, Diet-Omnivorous,Supplements, Nutrition and Usage - calcium and vitamins, Lighting and UVB,Tempatures and Humidity,Caging, Su
> iguanas - Care Sheets Information about Spiny tailed iguana (Ctenosaura similis) Lizards iguanas ,characteristics and sexing, Description of Diet, Diet-Omnivorous,Supplements, Nutrition and Usage - calcium and vitamins, Lighting and UVB,Tempatures an
> Spiny-tailed (Black) Iguanas
> http://www.petiguanacare.com/tag/mexican-spiny-tailed-iguana
> :google::lolsign:


 
Unfortunatly i already looked at all these and found them not very helpful! Like the top 2, saying no substrate is needed... hmm!

Was just hoping i could get some good information from someone on here who keeps them. Got a basic understanding from these google pages but after reading them am still not really sure of their best care... Also they all contradict each other!!


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

All I know is you'll probably get bit. They are known to be rowdy.


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Melonhelmet said:


> All I know is you'll probably get bit. They are known to be rowdy.


Lol yeah, i know already that its not very nice! should be interesting! does anyone know how big they grow? all the sights ive looked at have conflicting sizes.


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

They can be quite aggresive, and dont really become hand tame, but can be ticed out with foods,


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

I dont knwo much about these but while at mexico these guys are everywhere!
In cancun they are on the Hotel Lawns
Braking into the theme park attractions and animal pens!
Awesome animals 
just dont walk up to them or they will chase you lol


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Chuckwalla said:


> They can be quite aggresive, and dont really become hand tame, but can be ticed out with foods,
> 
> image


wow! so cool! probably wouldnt have been my first choice, but if im given it i want to do my best to take care of it! Will probably end up like my tokay - look but dont touch! could you give me any advice for housing, temps, feeding etc??


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

bumbleyjoe said:


> wow! so cool! probably wouldnt have been my first choice, but if im given it i want to do my best to take care of it! Will probably end up like my tokay - look but dont touch! could you give me any advice for housing, temps, feeding etc??


 
Here you go buddy, I hope ypu get him/her

iguanas - Care Sheets Information about Spiny tailed iguana (Ctenosaura similis) Lizards iguanas ,characteristics and sexing, Description of Diet, Diet-Omnivorous,Supplements, Nutrition and Usage - calcium and vitamins, Lighting and UVB,Tempatures an


----------



## tinkerfell28 (Jul 30, 2013)

*spiny tailed iguana*

I know your not getting a lot of info here so let me help. They can eat fruits, greens and sometimes insects. I found one in a drain at a hospital and now working on bringing him back to good health. I got so much help by a group.of facebook called Cyclura Friends. They have helped me with everything from food to enclosures. Hope this helps you. Its the best I can do.


----------



## sakura (Sep 16, 2013)

if you still have one. i have one as well. if you do not want it i can take it as a friend for mine. just let me know.


----------

